# Rooster Blu's (Slideshow)



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.photodex.com/sharing/viewsho ... 6866&alb=0
8)


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

WOW...as usual. I enjoyed that a lot. Thanks!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't get the stupid thing to play... **** Mac computers!


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Grazie... No mac experience here but have ya tried kickin yer computer or punching yer monitor while yelling obscentities??? Not sure about the first two but the last tactic werks beautifully in the garden, I do believe plants perform much better when cussed... :wink: All yer missin is pics of some worked up Rooster's over the breeding season put to muzic..._


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good to have you back Qui.... I mean Jim. :wink:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Thanks Tex...

Profanity Gardens_


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Summbeech! that's a nice little arboretum you go goin' there!

Is it the garden of Eden, or the garden of Weeden? _(O)_

When you tear down that crappy old wood fence PM me and I'll come take all that wood off yer hands free of charge! :wink:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_As soon as the neighbors pony up she's comin down, of course this has been somethin thats been goin to happen fer six yrs now..._ :?


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Grazie, "Warsaw Nike" Clematis..._


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Not sure what to think of the new you, Although the pictures of the _flowers_ are nice and all :wink: I think I like the pics of that yella bastage better! :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Not sure what to think of the new you, Although the pictures of the _flowers_ are nice and all :wink: I think I like the pics of that yella bastage better! :wink:


A man of mystery, stealth and talent !! 8)


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Not sure what to think of the new you, Although the pictures of the _flowers_ are nice and all :wink: I think I like the pics of that yella bastage better! :wink:


_I don't think Yeller Bastiche much cares fer them photo's either...









:? _


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Elkhuntingfool said:


> As always, Quill, great photos! Welcome back :wink:


Well...so much for the mystery and stealth !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Alright, now that the cats out of the bag how would I go about gettin my name back??? :shock: _


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

How come when you type in all italics, the voice of Bob Ross sounds in my head as I read your posts?


----------

